# The Voopoo Vinci RBA



## Huffapuff (5/12/19)

Is this a myth or is it really coming??

And does anyone know when it may get here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/12/19)

Its not a myth, but not sure when its coming though. Confirmed this with Voopoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/12/19)

StompieZA said:


> Its not a myth, but not sure when its coming though. Confirmed this with Voopoo


As long as it's coming I'm happy  Now all I need is patience!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/12/19)

I’m sure it’ll SOON be available in SA 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/this-is-for-you-original-voopoo-vinci-x-pod-kit.t63638/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/12/19)

Voopoo actually announced the release of the RBA yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/10/20)

Has anyone built and (successfully) wicked one of these? 

In my 5 attempts I could not get it right . I either get no airflow (too thick wicking) and dry hits or it just leaks! I've given up on it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Has anyone built and (successfully) wicked one of these?
> 
> In my 5 attempts I could not get it right . I either get no airflow (too thick wicking) and dry hits or it just leaks! I've given up on it.


It's a pain!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (2/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It's a pain!



I've given up on it and eventually bought RTA pods for my wife and I. For me it works well but my wife prefers a MTL vape, it would be ideal to have the RBA coil in the MTL pod in her Drag S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've given up on it and eventually bought RTA pods for my wife and I. For me it works well but my wife prefers a MTL vape, it would be ideal to have the RBA coil in the MTL pod in her Drag S.


I simply gave up pods all together. I don’t believe it’s worth it with all the plethora of RTAs out there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/1/21)

Has anyone got this right yet? 

My wife's gotten back into MTL vaping and the MTL VooPoo PnP coils don't last very long (when compared to the 0.15 and 0.3 ohm coils). This would be ideal, if I figure out how to get it right.


----------



## Grand Guru (13/1/21)

If she is into MTL/RDL, keep your sanity and get her an intake MTL. It’s satisfaction guaranteed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> If she is into MTL/RDL, keep your sanity and get her an intake MTL. It’s satisfaction guaranteed!



I have the MTL pod for her DRAG as well as the RBA deck already so I may as well try and get it right. I'm trying not to spend any more money on vape stuff for a while. 

If unsuccessful, I may have to look at a MTL tank and the 510 adaptor for her Drag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Has anyone got this right yet?
> 
> My wife's gotten back into MTL vaping and the MTL VooPoo PnP coils don't last very long (when compared to the 0.15 and 0.3 ohm coils). This would be ideal, if I figure out how to get it right.


What are you struggling with? I have had mine a long time and love it!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/1/21)

Munro31 said:


> What are you struggling with? I have had mine a long time and love it!



Wicking it mainly, I cannot get the wicking right for the bloody thing - either dry hits or leaks.


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/21)

Ok, what I do is wet it with juice and mold it into the juice channels, this is with a 2mm 26g wire coil. After molding its easy to see how much cotton is extra and simply cut it off , then mold it again so it sits properly in the slots, it should be enough that it is flush with the screw threats or slightly over flush. When screwing on the cap, make sure you don't have cotton between the threads, and that should work great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

